# Apache 2.2.11-r2 + mod_chroot

## MiF84

Приветствую. Надеюсь кто-то подскажет решение данной проблемки.

Имеется Apache 2.2.11-r2, к которому хочется прикрутить mod_chroot.

emerge блокирует mod_chroot если апач имеет версию выше 2.2.10.

Скачал mod_chroot с сайта разработчика, он успешно скомпилился. 

В httpd.conf была прописана строчка: LoadModule chroot_module modules/mod_chroot.so

После чего апач успешно был перезапущен. phpinfo в Loaded Modules выдает в том числе и: mod_chroot.

Но при попытке указать соответствующую дерективу в virtualhost получаю:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/apache2 configtest
> 
>  * Checking apache2 configuration ...
> 
>  * apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> ...

 

Хорошо бы кто-то подсказал решение, данная проблемка тормозит переезд на новый сервер  :Sad: 

p.s. собстно задача максимально оградить сайты друг от друга, дабы взломаный форум и т.п.  на одном сайте, не повредили другим, так что если кто подскажет другое аналогичное решение, буду признателен.

----------

## fank

1. Кросс-постинг нигде не приветствуется. Если задал вопрос в одном месте - не ищи ответа в другом

2. Конфиги в студию.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *MiF84 wrote:*   

> emerge блокирует mod_chroot если апач имеет версию выше 2.2.10.

 

И правильно делает, ибо в этой версии есть встроенная директива:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mpm_common.html#chrootdir

 *MiF84 wrote:*   

> Но при попытке указать соответствующую дерективу в virtualhost получаю:

 

Сообщение об ошибке явно говорит что эту директиву нельзя указать внутри virtualhost  :Wink: 

 *MiF84 wrote:*   

> p.s. собстно задача максимально оградить сайты друг от друга, дабы взломаный форум и т.п.  на одном сайте, не повредили другим, так что если кто подскажет другое аналогичное решение, буду признателен.

 

Для решения этой задачи подойдет mpm_itk.

----------

